# LAVLIN 1118



## neillss123 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if lavlin yeast EC 1118 is sold in the UK the only place i can get it is off ebay and the guy whos selling it charges £5 per 5gr packet plus £1 63 postage which i think is well over the odds, i would be really grateful for any help,


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 6, 2005)

Just Googled Lalvin and found this:

<a href="http://www.youngshomebrew.co.uk/" target="_blank">http://
www.youngshomebrew.co.uk/</a>

<a href="http://www.brewgenie.co.uk/" target="_blank">http://www.brewgenie.co.uk/[/
URL">

<a href="http://www.jphomebrew.co.uk/aboutus.stm" target="_blank">http://
www.jphomebrew.co.uk/aboutus.stm</a>

Hopefully this helps?*Edited by: bilbo-in-maine *


----------



## neillss123 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thankyou so much for taking the trouble to look for the websites for lavlin yeast you have been so helpful will let you know how i get on thanks again.


----------



## neillss123 (Dec 7, 2005)

hi again managed to place an order for the yeast and it will soon be on its way, and at only 75p for a sachet and 46p p/p its a heck of a saving cant thank you enough


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Marie - That's good news, and best of luck with what you are making. 
If you want to, let everyone know





Bill


----------



## neillss123 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi bill its nothing really interesting the guy i bought the lavlin off in the first place claimed that you can make wine using litre and half of concentrated fruit juice pinch of yeast and a two litre plastic bottle adding 6 tablespoons of sugar it does seem to work but it takes longer than 4 days. marie


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 8, 2005)

It doesn't seem a lot of effort but do you get decent results?


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 8, 2005)

Marie - Yes, it takes longer than 4 days to make wine. If your interest 
continues, there are a number of recipes at the FineVineWines site, some 
using commercial juices as a base:

http://www.finevinewines.com/wine-making-recipe.htm

If you were to get serious about making a larger batch, keep tuning in to 
this forum and also browse the FineVineWines web site. George has a lot 
of information on equipment, and offers good instructions. Just keep 
asking questions, and best of luck!

Bill


----------



## neillss123 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi Bill so nice to make a new friend by the way and thankyou for the advice will definely follow it up. Marie


----------



## neillss123 (Dec 8, 2005)

peter, its ok if all you want is to get tipsy but if you are a serious wine drinker then its not for you.


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 8, 2005)

neillss123 said:


> peter, its ok if all you want is to get tipsy but if you are a serious wine drinker then its not for you.







I wouldn't necessarily say that, Marie. It mostly depends on the concentrate you use, and the care you take to age it afterwards.


As an example, you cannot make a 5-star tuna-steak by using Tuna-in-a-can. (Gross overexaggeration, but I hope it's understandable) Similarily, if good fruit/juice is used at the beginning, your wines might not be all that bad. The process is the same for good and bad wines. It's what you have to start with (and possibly what you do afterwards) is what's key.





Just my 2 cents,





Martina


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm sure even serious wine drinkers get un-serious at times...


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 9, 2005)

bilbo-in-maine said:


> I'm sure even serious wine drinkers get un-serious at times...




Who? Me? Nope.




I'm _very_ serious _all_ the time.


----------



## neillss123 (Dec 9, 2005)

im sure youre right Bill lol


----------



## neillss123 (Dec 9, 2005)

i never thought of it like that martina i will try using better ingredients next time and see how it goes


----------

